# Would a 1993 Evinrude 30 hp have an alternator?



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I'm pretty sure they do have a marginal charging system but I don't have any idea what the amperage output would be. The reason I ask is, I just installed a new plotter/sounder, stereo and vhf on my son's boat and I'm wondering if I need to hook up to an external battery charger after each use. Don't want to see him getting towed in. Any thoughts?


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

maybe teach jr how to start that motor with a rope. usually not an easy task rope starting a electric start motor but i think its a good idea.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

if it's electric start then yes. and it may be up to the task,,the stereo and a your son are the wild card. is he going to be anchored with the stereo and all the other goodies on for hours on end?


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Yeah Darrin, I made up a rope with a pull handle and tried to show him but I couldnt get the rope to stay attached to the flywheel. They didnt design it for that although I figured I could make it work. He just looked at me and said, if you cant do it, how am I supposed to?
Tonga, it is an electric start. He has everything running when he is trolling (engine running) so he may be alright there. If he anchors down for Perch, Ill tell him to turn off the plotter/sounder and stereo. Actually, he makes me turn my stereo off because hes convinced it scares the fish. Ill throw a charger on it after a couple trips and see how much it is down. Appreciate the input!


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

John,
I have a 30hp 1996 Evinrude with electric start and run my lights, VHF radio, Fish Finder and GPS at night while handlining for up to 4 hours at a time without draining the battery.
I use a 6hp kicker so the 30 is off all this time.
You should be fine.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

That's good to hear. Thanks Curt


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I'd add a small deep cycle to run the lights and accessories and charge it after each use. Use a larger one if you have an electric motor. Then his starting battery will be dedicated and should always be ok. A back up battery is a good idea on any boat.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

i have started mine a couple of times with the rope. i have a 1991 30hp evinrude. but that was a matter of start or row. lol...in feb.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

I carry one of those jump boxes just in case my 40 hp evenrude takes a dump


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I was going to suggest a "house" battery too. A deep cycle to run everything but the big motor. That's how I roll! LOL!!! Actually now that I think about it... the lights are hooked to the starter battery too... but it's an Optima... no worries there!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

John,

Tell Paul that I catch Bass all the time with my stereo on. 


John


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

get a small sla (sealed lead acid) battery for lights ,fishfinder. a vex battery would work in a pinch. i have a couple 12 volt 50 ah for stuff just like this.there the size of a motorcycle battery and are indestructable.


----------



## Tad Pole (Aug 22, 2006)

ok guys heres the question my Father in law has a 1995 evinrude 25 hp electric start outboard the thing is it has stopped charging the battery when it runs. does it have a altenator or a mag? if it has a altenator where is it i have to explain this on the phone to him so keep it simple please many thanks in advance.
Randy



sorry thought i had made a new thread didnt mean to hijack if i knew how to move it i would


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Ok it has a stator assembly that is up under the flywheel,(expensive) you would have to pull the flywheel to change it, you also have a rectifier(voltage regulator) this is more likely the problem and far less expensive, also much easier to change. You will need to do some trouble shooting to find out for sure. 
You will find it on the opposite side of the motor from the starter close to the front. The base is kind of triangle shaped and its round in the center, it will have wires that go into the middle into what looks like green epoxy, But like I said you need to get a meter and do a little trouble shooting to be sure.


----------



## Tad Pole (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you very much i'll pass that along.i'm gonna go over there tomorow to look at it for him i have a DVOM and i am a auto mechanic but i'm not famalier with outboards and such so how do i test the voltage regulator?
is this system like a magneto on say a lawn tractor or is it more like a generator?or altenator?
I hope its nothing to serious he's getting up there and he likes that 14 footer better than the salmon boat. 
again thanks in advance for the help. 

Randy


----------

